# why does dp effect nostalgia or nostalgic



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2012)

when i put a Eminem song on i don't feel my childhood as much because of dp when i get rid of dp will it go and will i see my childhood clearly and feel that sprite or that nostalgic feeling, because i played Eminem 24/7 growing up still do, help? and i want to remember my childhood much clearly and feel what i did before i got dp, HELP !


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

Susto said:


> I have this nostalgic feeling not only when I listen to musics, like chil all over the body


YES. to the point where it even hurts...


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2012)

Susto said:


> yes, you can remember your childhood, you don't remember it now because there is stuff (emotional) from your childhood you are running away.
> 
> I have this nostalgic feeling not only when I listen to musics, like chil all over the body


am not running away from anything, when i get rid of dp will i be back to normal


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes you will - i just felt exactly what you're asking about. That general nostalgia loss/lack of emotion connection will just suddenly dissipate. Last night, I was completely DP'd, listening to a song I'd written maybe 4 years ago, and then all of a sudden I started singing along to it and rocking out, and a few minutes later, my heart jumped when I got a text from the girl I liked. And just like that, all the loss of connection disappeared and I've felt fully recovered all day.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2012)

Q


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2012)

ph10nc said:


> Yes you will - i just felt exactly what you're asking about. That general nostalgia loss/lack of emotion connection will just suddenly dissipate. Last night, I was completely DP'd, listening to a song I'd written maybe 4 years ago, and then all of a sudden I started singing along to it and rocking out, and a few minutes later, my heart jumped when I got a text from the girl I liked. And just like that, all the loss of connection disappeared and I've felt fully recovered all day.


so what your saying is every song i listened to throw my childhood is instantly bring back the memories and that full nostalgic feeling. because even when i play oasis i don't feel what i used to see about Manchester and everything and even when i play Eminem i can remember what song goes with each memory as a child but i don't feel what was around me and the smells and touch and things like that (nostalgic).
oh yeah and i seen your YouTube video and you look just like my best mate and i ain't messing around with you if i could show you a picture i swear you his twin ahah


----------

